# 40 maggots removed from nose



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yuck. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...oved-from-womans-nose/articleshow/5060793.cms


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Probably should have waited to read this article AFTER I had finished eating my lunch which was of course chicken & white rice


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eeeewwww!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Better the nose then some other place


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay..how heavy of a sleeper ARE YOU to allow a fly to crawl up your nose & lay eggs? And how big are those NOSTRILS!!?? OMG....only in Mumbai, a place with its own special scent.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was at a wake one time and a fly crawled up the dead woman's nose. I waited awhile, but never did see it crawl out. I imagine it was buried in her, and the maggots started eating her from the inside out. Made me think of the song about "the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out, in your stomach and out your mouth".


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

No I got out before they closed the lid barely but I left some egg's there (sincerely the FLY)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ewww, scareme.... you are the only person I know that can actually outgross the article with a comment, LMAO.... ewwwwww!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> I was at a wake one time and a fly crawled up the dead woman's nose. I waited awhile, but never did see it crawl out. I imagine it was buried in her, and the maggots started eating her from the inside out. Made me think of the song about "the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out, in your stomach and out your mouth".


And here's the rest of the Hearse Song:

Do you ever think as a hearse goes by, 
that you may be the next to die? 
They wrap you up in a big white sheet 
From your head down to your feet.

They put you in a big black box, 
And cover you up with dirt and rocks. 
All goes well for about a week, 
Then your coffin begins to leak.

The worms crawl in, the worms crawl out, 
The worms play pinochle on your snout. 
They eat your eyes, they eat your nose, 
They eat the jelly between your toes.

A big green worm with rolling eyes, 
Crawls in your stomach and out your eyes. 
Your stomach turns a slimy green, 
And pus pours out like whipping cream.

You spread it on a slice of bread, 
And that's what you eat when you are dead.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dixie said:


> Ewww, scareme.... you are the only person I know that can actually outgross the article with a comment, LMAO.... ewwwwww!!


I was only about 14 at the time, and it really freaked me out. I told my parents I wanted to be cremated cause I didn't want to end up as bug food. Now I'm into recycling, and it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO Roxy!! I never knew there were LYRICS TO A **WHOLE SONG** or that it had a name.
Gotta teach the kids that one....


----------

